# blue Nubian



## miron28 (Apr 22, 2010)

i went the to a goat farm were they had about 300 goats and they had a blue Nubian buck he was beautiful. anyone ever seen one? this is the first time i have ever seen a blue Nubian. he has babies for sale for $150 with papers and they are only about 3 weeks old. do you think this is a good deal?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on bloodline. Do they show goats? Have they had the herd appraised?

It would be on the high side here in Michigan, but since everyone here has moved to North Carolina or Texas , prices may be a little higher there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2010)

$150 with papers would be cheap around here. Especially if you are talking females.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 22, 2010)

A kid with papers is worth about $250-$400 on the East Coast - but everything, and I mean EVERYTHING is more expensive here....

We can sell non-registered mix breed does at $150 easily.


----------



## mossyStone (Apr 22, 2010)

Around here 150.00 to 800.00 with papers for a good doeling is not unheard of... Some out standing bucks can go that high as well... I guess it all depends on what your looking for..... Color? Milk in the pail, Show ect.....


Mossy Stone Farm

Pygora's Nubains, Bourbon Red Turkeys

  and DUCKS


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got blue goats, but color should NEVER be what you base a purchase on...(jmho)

If he's a sound buck (good feet, scrotum, correct bite, meets breed standards, etc.) and his dam's udder is good, and she milks well, THEN he's worth every penny of $150.00.

Your kids are only as good as the buck you use...he's 90% of the herd, since he will sire everything.

My bucklings start out at $150.00 from a first freshener, and go up from there...the really nice doe's (proven milkers / good udders) sons go for up to $250.00 ea.


----------



## miron28 (Apr 23, 2010)

the man told me that his momma had good teats and that his daddy was good. and  that thebuck that i was wantingwould be a good and everyone that they have had over the years from  his buck truned out to be very good proven bucks. the man owns a creamery here in black mountain NC. all his 300 goats are well taken care of and they are just beautiful. so i guess i will be getting one next week.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

I learned the hard way someone trying to sell you something will tell you anything you want to hear!

'Do you handle your goats a lot? Are they use to human interaction?'
'Oh yeah, give it a few days, this goat will be your best friend!'

*NOT!*


----------

